# next series of V



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

Does any one know when to expect the next series of V?? The last one was just getting interesting.
Mind you, I will be too busy watching the new series of Burn Notice on FX to watch another show....so much TV, so few hours in the day!!

Cheers.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

there isnt one i dont think.

http://visitorsite.net/


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

yep , never 

as far as i know its not getting picked up again unless another network take it on 

shame really as i was getting in to it 

my mate is a total V nut , he has got everything related to all series

£1000's of gear !


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

As far as I know V hasn't been picked up for another season, shame really as I was beginning to get into it. I'm glad to see that Falling Skies has been picked up for another season as it really picked up towards the end of the first season and the cliffhanger ending was nearly as good as some of the ones from Lost.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't realise it had been cancelled. It is a shame but there are much better shows on at the moment and coming up.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

i was gutted when it was cancelled,also got a few mates hooked on that programme.

so what new series are worth watching?can anyone make some recommendations

cheers


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

same thing happened to The Event, but i've heard whispers this could be bought by another network....


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Gutted "V" isn't going to series 2, it was just building nicely. They did the same with "Caprica"..

Falling Skies is just coming to the end of season 1, so whether that makes it to season 2 is anyone's guess.

What is kicking off in October is season 2 of "the Walking Dead" which is pretty good.

I think "Game of Thrones" is in the pipeline for another series. It surprised me actually just how good it was. I was expecting another "Hercules" type show but it's very dark.

'Blood & Chrome' is in the pipeline which is a spin off from Battlestar Galactica


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Dexter
Breaking Bad
True Blood (I appreciate it's a bit marmite though)
Fringe


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sick of yanks dropping Sci-Fi shows, so i dont bother watching any....:lol:


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. Just when I am really getting into a series...it gets bloddy cancelled!!!
Watching Falling Skies, Burn Notice, catching up wirth the new Torchwood and to top it all of, the rest of Doctor Who comes on!!!! Happy Days!


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

The same also happened to a US special forces show on FK which was bloody good. It just stopped at the half way point of the series....Can't for the life remember the name tho!!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

coljshanks said:


> The same also happened to a US special forces show on FK which was bloody good. It just stopped at the half way point of the series....Can't for the life remember the name tho!!


Think it was "making the cut"


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Gutted "V" isn't going to series 2, it was just building nicely. They did the same with "Caprica"..
> 
> *Falling Skies is just coming to the end of season 1, so whether that makes it to season 2 is anyone's guess.*
> 
> ...


Falling Skies has been picked up for another season, it ended nearly a month ago in the US.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Falling Skies has been picked up for another season, it ended nearly a month ago in the US.


That's cool, watched last of season 1 last night and the plot had quite a twist at the end..

Been watching "Carnivale" is OK but it's very slow paced.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I really wanted to enjoy the new series of Dr Who, but it's just too contrived, it's all over the place.

Torchwood has been spoiled for me by the over indulgent John Battieman... cough .... John Barrowman I'm "Gay" don't forget it in every episode..


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Doctor Who's not as good as it used to be, I'm not really a huge fan of Matt Smith and the storylines have gotten way to complicated.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Was also really dissapointed with V getting cancelled, Caprica aswell, feel really let down when something you get so involved with (sad isn't it) will never come to a conclusion!

The two most recent series im very excited about are the below; 

Game of Thrones is absolutely fantastic for anyone that hasn't seen the recently shown first series (based on fantastic books, so I hear). Its sort of Lord of the Rings ish.

The Walking Dead has had one series with series 2 showing later this year i believe. Its a character heavy zombie series based off some well regarded comics. The series was fantastic, can't wait for the next.

If you're looking for something with a little more episodes behind it as also mentioned in this thread, Breaking Bad is a fantastic series currently airing its 4th series, with a 5th and final series confirmed for next year. If you can get the first three on DVD its absolutely fantastic acting and writing. Second to none in recent years.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

currently only watching entourage, waiting on supernatural n desperate housewives(yes,i know..) to come back on.started watching falling skies n gotta admit its quite good.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

Entourage is one I wish I watched from the start. Am I right in thinking it has been on the go for three or four series now?
I agree with the Doctor Who stuff...it's getting a wee bit too 'make it up as you go' for me sometimes.
The Us special forces show must have been something esle..that name doesn't ring any bells.

Col.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

A quick Google search found the show I was after.....'The Unit' a great program cut down in it's prime.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

coljshanks said:


> Entourage is one I wish I watched from the start. Am I right in thinking it has been on the go for three or four series now?
> I agree with the Doctor Who stuff...it's getting a wee bit too 'make it up as you go' for me sometimes.
> The Us special forces show must have been something esle..that name doesn't ring any bells.
> 
> Col.


Entourage has just started season 8 in the states. 

This is going to be the last season and then a final film in 2013


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Its almost a waste of time watching these american tv series. They get canned after one or two series because they dont reach the 'audience demographs' they are aimed at ie they dont get the ratings so the network cans them.

That said, the new V series was rubbish, so too is failing skies. Really surprised that one made it to a second series. I very much doubt it will get a 3rd unless the story lines and viewing figures stateside hold up or improve.

Even great series like Cold Case get the chop in their prime (7 series) if viewing figures fall off.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

centenary said:


> Even great series like Cold Case get the chop in their prime (7 series) if viewing figures fall off.


Some shows that stay popular have other problems. Stargate SG-1 was cancelled due to the cost of the show, it had been going for quite a while and wages kept increasing every season and the CGI effects were in full force.

But there are some shows that go on for too long like Prison Break, last couple of seasons were quite poor.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

jamest said:


> Some shows that stay popular have other problems. Stargate SG-1 was cancelled due to the cost of the show, it had been going for quite a while and wages kept increasing every season and the CGI effects were in full force.
> 
> But there are some shows that go on for too long like Prison Break, last couple of seasons were quite poor.


SG1 was meant to finish with the final battle against the Ga'ould but the fan base demanded more seasons. There was also 2 feature length films planned which instead, went straight to DVD so, Im not convinced SG1 was canned because of cost.

In contrast some shows are canned too early. ST:OS was canned after 3 seasons. A few years later, endless repeats on US tv and a general increase in sci fi spawned 6 or 7 ST:OS films, more films and TNG, Voyager, DSN and ST Enterprise.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Now I know it's not exactly Sci-Fi, but I have to admit to a guilty pleasure.

Now I really dislike period drama in any form, but ended up watching the first episode of "Downton Abbey" And I'm hooked. Probably because it has such a strong cast of charaters and the period it's set in, eve of the first world war. I think you can pick up the whole first series for £8 in Morrisons. As I say, not normally my cup of tea at all, but very well done, set in a stunning country house.


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Torchwood has been spoiled for me by the over indulgent John Battieman... cough .... John Barrowman I'm "Gay" don't forget it in every episode..


+1

also whens the second season of v going to be shown on freeview, since virgin 1 went all the decent stuffs gone - chuck, enterprise, v, warehouse 13 seems skys taking all the best stuff.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

shiny i10 said:


> +1
> 
> also whens the second season of v going to be shown on freeview, since virgin 1 went all the decent stuffs gone - chuck, enterprise, v, warehouse 13 seems skys taking all the best stuff.


There's no "second series" of V, it's been cancelled..


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Sky bid more for these shows and then in return get to show them only a few days after they go out in the US rather than several months later when the Yanks are done with it.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

DampDog said:


> There's no "second series" of V, it's been cancelled..


On tv.com it's listed as two seasons of 12 and 10 episodes, FX may have shown the whole lot as one long series rather than two shorter ones.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

There are 2 series of V. I have seen both.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

james_death said:


> Sick of yanks dropping Sci-Fi shows, so i dont bother watching any....:lol:


Doing my **** in at the moment - Stargate Universe, FFS that was epic! V - again, a fantastic show. Really enjoyed both. Deeply gutted that they're gone.

Yet Supernatural (got the Mrs will kill me for saying this!) is utter ****e, but because it's about the paranormal there's a million dumb yanks who are desperate for it, so it goes into S7 next month!


----------

